# HOOK eze



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a great Aussie invention that me old mate Rossco had struggled to get on the market a few years back. He was hopping to retire from the proceeds but after a long battle he is still painting houses for a living.

These would be good for yak fishers because of the limited room and excess movement of a yak. They are also great to teach the kids to tie hooks on in a safe way.

Just a great allround saftey item to have on your line or in the tackle box.

Check them out here. http://www.hookeze.com.au/


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got a couple of these, they do tend to protect the rod guides from the hook when transporting rigged gear.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------

